# Trained at Lamai Muay Thai last night



## Damian Mavis (Dec 19, 2003)

Welp, here I am in Koh Samui Thailand and I went to my first session at Lamai Muay Thai since I got here..... bloody hell I'm out of shape!!

So I'm warming up on the bag and the trainers are watching me, one of them walks over and tells me to light leg spar with him, so we do.... for AN HOUR! Holy frik, I was pretty pooped, I'm not exagerating, it was a full hour solid, no breaks. At least it was light, which is the only reason I had the energy to go on. After that we did plum for 30 minutes, alternating partners every once in a while, that was worse then leg sparring....I'm sunburned to all hell and my partners had rough hand wraps on and it was like 30 minutes of nonstop pain. Then I was only able to pump out 2 rounds with the pad holder trainer. I gave him all I had but only could go 2 rounds before I started to feel like getting sick and had to call it a night. 

Honestly I really like this camp, it focusses so much on fight skill training that I learn very fast here. (I came here last year too) I was just disappointed that Stephan Fox was out of town at the moment. Ah well, maybe next time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## gravity (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds wicked! 

An hour of leg sparring?......thats what I love about MT in Thailand....they take their time with their training/ administering of pain  

I'm heading over next month for 2-3 months. Will head to Ubon, Chiang Mai & BKK. Have you been to Villalobos in Chiang Mai yet?

Thanks for sharing  & keep it coming

Jerel


----------



## Shodan (Dec 19, 2003)

Forgive my lack of knowledge in this area- but are you treated more harshly or any differently because you are from a different country?  Do they work you harder, or does everyone go thru what you are going thru?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds like your already enjoying the pain.
Glad to here your there and getting the kind of training you want and need to go pro. 
Please keep us informed on whats happening and if you have down time hit the beach


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 20, 2003)

Actually right now I'm on vacation with my wife so only training periodically, I've got to go see beautiful sights and shopping and eating lots of good food and playing in the ocean to keep her happy heh (ok I like it too).  But she leaves Dec. 31st and then I'm on my own.  

Gravity, I haven't been to Chang Mai yet but want to train at Villalobos school and will get their at one point.

Shodan, there are lots of foreigners here that train and it totally depends on which camp you train at that makes a difference in how you are treated.  However the biggest worry is that they go too EASY on foreigners at some camps, I try to find camps that treat me like a Thai fighter and kicks my ***.  I've never heard of a camp that went too hard on a foreigner, it's always been the opposite when I hear complaints about certain camps.

I'm not sure if turning pro is still an option, I hope to have time for it but I'm really trying to break into the movie business.  I had a chance to get in on the movie Alexander starring Colin Ferrel that was based in the roman era and I would have played a roman soldier but I don't think it's going to work out.  It's too bad to because I would have had to undergo a 2 week intensive boot camp training on how to fight with roman weaponry.  There's still a chance I can get in but not likely... there will be lots of other movies down the road though and I've got some well connected friends that are already in the business.  Hopefully I can have a short pro career and still do movies.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

How's your injury status?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 21, 2003)

You mean my old injuries?  They are still there but the only thing actually causing me a bit of discomfort is my ankle I sprained badly in June.  It will strengthen with more training and that should go away.  I think all martial artists have these injuries don't they?  heh  Maybe I'm just accident prone....

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Damian! 
Is that the WMTC camp you were at in Lamai? I spent a couple of weeks training there last Christmas.Planning to go again next March.I'm curios about the weather that time of year.I heard it might be REAL HOT! 
I wouldnt mind checking out some other camps too.Somewhere that dosen't cater just to the Farang croud.Mix it up with some real Thai fighters.
Any suggestions?


----------

